# Angeln in Büsumer-deichhausen



## Lubri71 (21. Juni 2009)

Moin Freunde der Meeresfischerei,
fahre am 28.6 nach Büsumer -deichhausen in den Urlaub.
Habe leider Nordseemässig keine Erfahrung auf was ich dort angeln könnte (ausser mit dem Kutter auf Makrele, schon die Tour gebucht).
Wäre nett wenn einer mir ein paar Tipps geben könnte.
Lohnt es sich das Belly Boat einzupacken oder nicht?
Die Brandungsruten sind dabei.
Danke in erwartung


----------



## Nightbird61 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Büsumer-deichhausen*

wenn du lebensmüde bist,nimm das belly mit.
die nordsee ist leider kein baggersee


----------



## Lubri71 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Büsumer-deichhausen*

Danke für den Tipp, eigentlich hänge ich doch an meinem Leben:m


----------



## cozmo (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Büsumer-deichhausen*

wenn du in deichhausen mit dem belly ins wasser gehst bist du schneller auf helgoland als du piep sagen kannst!!!

ich bin einfach mal erhlich zu dir. ich habe 27 jahre in büsum gelebt und dort auch geangelt.. vergiss es. die zeiten des brandungsangels in der nordsee sind lange vorbei. dort gibt es keine fische mehr... stell die stöcker in die ecke und nimm dir ne leichte spinnrute mit. dann kannst du versuchen an der mole in büsum vielleicht schon makrelen oder hornhecht zu bekommen... oder wenn du glück hast bekommst du heringe. 

oder lass es einfach komplett, weil es ist doch echt sehr traurig was fischtechnisch in der nordsee los ist!!!!#q


----------



## Carsten1977 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Büsumer-deichhausen*



cozmo schrieb:


> vergiss es. die zeiten des brandungsangels in der nordsee sind lange vorbei. dort gibt es keine fische mehr...



SRY....aber das sehe ich ein bisschen anderst......

Mit Sicherheit ist die Nordsee nicht die Ostsee - und Deutschland nicht Norwegen......ABER
Zumindest bei uns in Wilhelmshaven und Umgebung fangen wir noch Fische......gerade letztes Wochenende gabs 2 ordentliche Seezungen und ne richtig schön fette Flunder. Und das war ein schlechtes WE....

Back to the Topic.....Belly würd ich deutlich abraten - der Tidenstrom ist zu heftig --> LEBENSGEFAHR !!!
Die Brandungsruten würde ich aber deutlich mitnehmen....und dazu eine Forke im Baumarkt organisieren, denn an der Nordsee kannst du die Wattis selbst buddeln - und die sind (in WHV auf jeden Fall) Köder No. 1....falls das mit den Wattis nicht klappt, geh in einen Fischladen und besorg dir "grüne" Heringe - die gehn zwar schlechter als Watti, aber zur Not tuns die auch...

Bei Ebbe am Wasser anfangen zu angeln und mit dem Wasser Richtung Ufer wandern. Weit werfen muss man nicht unbedingt, da die P-Fische schon im Knöcheltiefen Wasser beißen.

Da ich nicht weiß wie heftig die Strömung in Büsum ist, pack ein paar ordentliche Bleie ein......bei uns reichen z.T. 200 gr. nicht aus (gerade in der ersten Stunde nach Ebbe)

Hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen...und freu mich schon auf deinen Urlaubsbericht und die Fangmeldungen

Carsten


----------



## Silurid666 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Büsumer-deichhausen*

moin,
ich bin vor kurzem aus büsum weggezogen und kann daher ebenfalls bestätigen, dass dort noch ein wenig fisch herumschwimmt.
es ist sicherlich nicht mehr wie vor jahren, aber dennoch gibt es dort möglichkeiten.

wie beim post oben bereits gesagt, hornhecht müsste jetzt zur zeit bei gutem wetter funktionieren(ich bin am kommenden we wahrscheinlich auch mal wieder in der gegend und werde es versuchen).
makrelen sind ab und an auch vom ufer aus zu bekommen, genau so wie heringe - was die plattfische angeht..., tja das ist allerdings nicht so berauschend. es werden mal welche gefangen, aber die sind grössentechnisch nicht wirklich lohnenswert.(ich hatte letztes jahr drei flundern mit einer gewaltigen körperspanne von ca. 20cm)

auf aal kannst du es abends auch mal versuchen - wattwurm direkt an der mole herablassen und zwanzig zentimeter über dem grund anbieten - auf grund geistern zuviele krebse herum.
als angelplatz kann ich eigentlich die aussenmole in büsum empfehlen(ist eigentlich der einzige platz von dem ich weiss, dass auch andere dort angeln) - direkt hinterm deich in deichhausen hab ich selber noch nicht geangelt - wüsste auch nicht, dass dort mal etwas gefangen wurde(geschweige denn überhaupt wer geangelt hat).

wenn du dort angeln möchtest - also jetzt an der büsumer mole- auf jeden fall gutes blei mitnehmen, da auf der aussenseite überwiegend sehr starke strömung herrscht(100 gramm und mehr).

naja - dann erst einmal

mfg


----------



## cozmo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Büsumer-deichhausen*

na marco du hast aber vergessen zu sagen dass du überall fisch fängst weil du scheiß oder sowas an den fingern hast.. ich habe oft genug an der mole geangelt und nie was bekommen


----------



## SimonHH (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Büsumer-deichhausen*



cozmo schrieb:


> na marco du hast aber vergessen zu sagen dass du überall fisch fängst weil du scheiß oder sowas an den fingern hast.. ich habe oft genug an der mole geangelt und nie was bekommen





tja...der eine kanns...der andere nicht


----------



## Lubri71 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Büsumer-deichhausen*

Vielen Dank erst mal für die tipps #6

Ich werde es ausprobieren, und nach dem Urlaub berichten.
Für den nächsten Urlaub werde ich wohl wieder die Ostsee
richtung Fehmarn planen.


----------



## F1SCHER (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Büsumer-deichhausen*

lass ma von dir hören ......


----------

